# What is this font style/technique ?



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm trying to find out the style or technique of this font but I'm running into a creative block. I know I've seen it before but I'm stumped. It's that red/blue old style 3d glasses look ...

can anyone steer me in the right direction?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

What program are you using? 
In Photoshop or similar, you could put the text ione layer, then duplicate Layer to make two or three different layers, offset them horizontally, colour them, and apply a variable degree of opacity to each layer. 

Try two layers and experiment with the layer opacity options


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's called anaglyphic or stereoscopic text:

Adding stereoscopic 3D text and shapes in Photoshop | lynda.blog


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Macfury said:


> It's called anaglyphic or stereoscopic text:
> 
> Adding stereoscopic 3D text and shapes in Photoshop | lynda.blog


That's it ! I was having a complete brain fart and couldn't think of it.

Thanks


----------

